# Some of mine



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

There are so many I will just post some :lol: 


some of the 9 foster girls I have




































2 foster boys I have













































My boys































































My girls


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Random pics



















Boys cage









Girls cage


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

nice looking rat family you have there


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I Love the solid dark one and the fawn.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i want all of them!
you have a lovely collection of ratties. =D


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Cuteness! A big happy family...


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Your ratties are pretty... I would love to be able to foster rats. 

The girls' cage is amazing? What king of cage is it?


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you all.

2 of the foster girls have just gone to there new home today 

The girls cage is a Fop Yole. A brilliant cage, I love it


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

you have quite the family there don't you! The fosters are sooo cute! on a diffrent note, Whoa... how do you clean those cages! My girls are totally jealous!


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks lol.

I have a cleaning system rota going going to keep work load down. Every day cages are spot cleaned, litter trays emptied and changed, shelves wiped and any mucky bars wiped, only take 5 mins if that. hammocks are changed every 2 days, again takes 2 minutes. Once a week substrate is channged and bases washed, beause everything else has been done through the weeks this then only takes a hour or 2 as i do the litter changes, bar cleaning etc.. same day. I dont change hammock same day though or they scent mark!

It isnt hard really but need to stickto system to keep on top  The only problem I have with smell is the girls yole cage as the bars arent coated, they are starting to get tothat wiffy stage no matter how much there scrubbed. I will be jayplacking the bars at some point in next month to solve this


----------

